# Which Island Name Do You Like the Best? (Sailor Moon Theme)



## Holla (Mar 10, 2020)

I?ve had a few days now to gather what I believe to be some good names to fit the theme for my planned Sailor Moon Island in AC:NH, but I?m having trouble making a final decision so it?s come down to making a poll to see what you guys think! It?s fine if you know nothing about Sailor Moon, just vote for the name you like best. 

If voting for other please post your suggestion(s) below. I?d love to hear them! ^_^


????????????????????????
I?ve also made a thread that goes more in depth about my plan for the Island. See the link below if you want to learn more, but it isn?t necessary for making a vote.

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?477554-Sailor-Moon-Themed-Island&p=8463456#post8463456


----------



## Luca (Mar 10, 2020)

I like Moon Prism! It stands alone as its own aesthetic-sounding name, but is more distinctly Sailor Moon than something like Moondust.

Also, just so you know, I believe it would be "Tsukijima" rather than "Tsukishima" thanks to rendaku. Island on its own = shima, but X Island = Xjima.


----------



## Holla (Mar 10, 2020)

Luca said:


> I like Moon Prism! It stands alone as its own aesthetic-sounding name, but is more distinctly Sailor Moon than something like Moondust.
> 
> Also, just so you know, I believe it would be "Tsukijima" rather than "Tsukishima" thanks to rendaku. Island on its own = shima, but X Island = Xjima.



Thanks! I don't know a lot about Japanese so that's really handy to know. I can't change the poll now, but I'll consider the "Tsukishima" option as some sort of Japanese variation like Tsukijima for anyone that does vote for it.


----------



## The Orange (Mar 10, 2020)

I like Tsukishima!


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 10, 2020)

I like Moondust!


----------



## brockbrock (Mar 10, 2020)

I like Tsukishima!


----------



## GhulehGirl (Mar 10, 2020)

I voted for Tsukishima.


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

tbh, i know nothing about sailor moon lol but i really like moon prism! i would maybe hyphenate it, however, but that’s just my personal preference lmao


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 11, 2020)

I like Moon Prism the most. When I hear it, I instantly think of Sailor Moon. Others that I also like are Moonbeam, Serenity, and Tsukishima/Tsukijima.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 11, 2020)

Moon Prism sounds the best for an island. 

If there's a Dream Suite-like feature in this game, I would love to see your island when you're done. I'm a Sailor Moon fan myself.


----------



## Celinalia (Mar 11, 2020)

baha i'm the one that voted for crystal. it just sounds so neat and aesthetic. it also has kinda a mysterious vibe


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 11, 2020)

LadyDestani said:


> I like Moon Prism the most. When I hear it, I instantly think of Sailor Moon. Others that I also like are Moonbeam, Serenity, and Tsukishima/Tsukijima.



Same! Moon Prism instantly reminds me of sailor moon so I voted for that one as well. It looks nice with a space in the middle as well (thank god for 10 character names).


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 11, 2020)

id say tsukishima since its an actual location in japan


----------



## cosmylk (Mar 11, 2020)

Moon Prism is really cute


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 11, 2020)

Tsukishima sounds pretty good


----------



## Holla (Mar 11, 2020)

It's neat to see that Moon Prism is really well liked. It's actually the most recent name I happened to think of shortly before I made the poll. I'm definitely leaning towards that one now thanks to everyone's comments. It really does fit the Sailor Moon theme to a T. 

My mind may still change though. So, I'm still open to more votes/thoughts and opinions. ^_^


----------

